# Halfords earning their nickname...



## CopperCyclist (11 Jan 2013)

...which I presume I don't have to repeat here. 

I've managed to persuade and inspire  a couple of my colleagues to start cycling into work. One of them even took on board my recommendation for his commuting steed - a Boardman CX Team. 

He picked it up today. When the mechanic handed it over, the following conversation was had:

Mech: "What's a Cyclocross then, a road racer?"
Mate: "Well, no, not really. They are meant for off road use really, off road racing."
Mech: "Nah mate, you can't take this off road you'll break it".

I've since assured him that you can easily take the CX off road, and any CX bike which 'breaks' if you dare venture of the Tarmac is a good example of 'not fit for purpose'. 

Add to the above the list of faults on his bike from the Halfords build:

1. They couldn't fit the front mudguard - apparently the hole for it in the frame is faulty and threaded
2. One of the bolts holding the stem on is completely threaded and spins uselessly in its own hole...
3. ...which may be why he said he experienced serious front wheel wobble at speed - or they may have mounted the front wheel badly.
4. ... But it's almost certainly why his handlebars twisted on him nearly throwing him off on the first ride. 
5. Rear brake set to hard, offering constant rear wheel braking
6. He changed the 32mm tyres for 28mm Schwalbe Marathons, and they told him he needed new inner tubes (which I doubt), charged him the extra nine quid and didn't even give him the original inners!


I suggested it needs to go back for the two threading faults, but he wants to take it to a proper LBS first and pay them to set it up instead.

Not a great advert for Halfords all round.


----------



## Herzog (11 Jan 2013)

Pretty much par for the course...unfortunately.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jan 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> Mech* Numpty*: "What's a Cyclocross then, a road racer?"


FTFY 

As for the rest of his experience 

Hope he gets it sorted.

FWIW I'd still go back and get the other inner tubes off the robbin' feckers!


----------



## screenman (11 Jan 2013)

Number 2, they did not use a torque wrench then.

It is about the standard I have noticed in our local Halfords where the large hammer seems a favoured tool.


----------



## CopperCyclist (11 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> Number 2, they did not use a torque wrench then.
> 
> It is about the standard I have noticed in our local Halfords where the large hammer seems a favoured tool.



Though I've never seen this myself, my oppo last night, to whom I told the same story, insists he saw a mech (numpty) at my local store using a power drill with Allen key attachment to set up bikes!


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> Number 2, they did not use a *torque wrench* then.
> 
> It is about the standard I have noticed in our local Halfords where the large hammer seems a favoured tool.


 
I shouldn't say this, but I have never used a torque wrench on a bicycle - and I've changed most items across many decades - from cottered cranks and separate-component cranks up to the _fit & forget_ whizzbangs of today.

Coming from a car and motorcycle background, I have a couple of lovely torque wrenches on the wall - but they stay there when a bicycle is being fixed.

The only thing I get slightly nervous about is pinching clamps onto carbon (but luckily I'm so old and so tight that I have very little of that).

In language that can be repeated at a formal function, am I a tool for not using a torque wrench?

And on-topic for a moment: It does sound a little wobbly by Halfords. I buy tubes there. I'm sorry for CopperCyclist's pal. Not a good way to get acquainted with a new and expensive toy.


----------



## CopperCyclist (11 Jan 2013)

I think the main problem was he was so excited to get it, he couldn't bear to do what most people would have done and handed it straight back, saying 'Get that fixed first'.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2013)

Hellfrauds fitted a new DAB stereo and one of these wikki wikki amps to a friends sons car. It all stopped working one day, so being a radio amateur, complete with cardigan, I offered to use my awesome electronics prowess to manfully solve the problem.

I found the power to the amp was unfused and fed through the bulkhead without a grommet, ready to turn into a giant 1 bar electric heater and ignite the car. I found the DAB antenna simply shoved out of sight under the passenger seat rather than actually installed. Absolutely frightening standard of workmanship.

Ripped it all out, started again from scratch with decent wiring, soldered connectors, appropriate fuses and grommets.


----------



## Kies (11 Jan 2013)

Now that is scary!!!


----------



## Cubist (11 Jan 2013)

Kies said:


> Now that is scary!!!


What? The thought of @Drago in a cardigan?


----------



## screenman (11 Jan 2013)

Boris what you do on your own bikes is up to you, but on a paying customers bike it should be done correctly.

I am also from the motor trade still in it now and still teaching it now, but boy do I wish I had joined the government workforce when I left school.


----------



## Sandra6 (11 Jan 2013)

Did I mention I'm looking for a new job?! 

I used to say "that would never happen at our store" but with our recent staff changes now I wouldn't be so confident. I had a few customers bring bikes back in the run up to xmas and I read the riot act to the lads responsible. (not our bike mechanics I hasten to add, just lads who happen to work in the bike hut, sadly they're not one and the same)
Out of curiosity which store was it?


----------



## Banjo (11 Jan 2013)

That stem is totally dangerous with one bolt thread stripped .Get it back to them. Scary


----------



## Biker Joe (11 Jan 2013)

Bike should be taken back. Demand to speak to manager. "This bike was handed to me in a dangerous condition. Sort the bike out NOW or give me my money back"


----------



## Globalti (11 Jan 2013)

I seriously considered a Boardman CX and still like them but this is the single reason why I didn't buy it.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2013)

I too had to take my Halford's bike to an LBS to get it set up properly. The mechanic laughed at the 8 inches of extra brake cable sticking out, and asked me if it was an aerial.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2013)

Against my advice the Westshire police have moved the bike maintenance contract from a centrally placed, reliable and trustworthy LBS to a Hellfrauds right on the edge of the area.

Doubtless the change was motivated by money, but the time and fuel wasted shuttling bikes back and forth for repeat attention must surely outweigh any saving. Hell, we had one bike come back with both cranks oriented the same way on the cranks.

See, I'm not allowed to work on them beyond fitting, running maintenance etc because I'm not 'qualified' to wield the spanners, yet they'll pack them off to Hellfrauds so some unqualified chimpanzee can cock them up. Go figure.


----------



## Herzog (11 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Hell, we had one bike come back with both cranks oriented the same way on the cranks.


 
That's got to be an exaggeration... if not, wow...


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Hell, we had one bike come back with both cranks oriented the same way on the cranks.


 
I find that extremely unlikely and bizarre, but can just about believe it.... Not the sort of thing one would make up.

On a sad note, a part of my messed-up head would like to try that on a fixed-gear bicycle.

I think it might be amusing.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2013)

It's very true! The lad that collected that batch for me isn't a cyclist and took zero interest when he chucked the in the van. Just as well, cos if I'd gone I'd have made the offender undo the bolt with his teeth, refit it correctly, and tighten it with his buttocks.


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Jan 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> .......
> 
> 
> I suggested it needs to go back for the two threading faults, but he wants to take it to a proper LBS first and pay them to set it up instead.
> ...


 
An LBS may fix it but in this case I'd take it back. I'm sure I dont need to tell you  about things like Sale of Goods Act, if they stripped threads on the bike when building it then its clearly been sold not fit for purpose and a full refund/replacement can be demanded.

The old adage 'You get what you pay for' applies, many 'bike mechanics' at Halfords are Sales Assistants with nothing more substantial than a bike maintenance booked waved near them and told to get on with it. As Halfords don't appear interested in ensuring that they offer a competent level of service consistantly through all their stores.

They can be good mechanics and offer good services, my own experiences are mostly good for instance, but obviously in this case the lads an incompetant fool!


----------



## sidevalve (11 Jan 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> Though I've never seen this myself, my oppo last night, to whom I told the same story, insists he saw a mech (numpty) at my local store using a power drill with Allen key attachment to set up bikes!


 Actually if it was being done corractly it may not have been as bad as it looked. Power tools have torque settings [as do air tools used in garages]. As to wether the guy was using this is another matter. I too have torque wrenches but also have never needed them on a bicycle. Good quality tools [allen keys or spanners] are ,or should be of such a length that firm but not brutal use will produce the correct tightness for the relevant nut / bolt. If the tools you use are constantly stripping threads either 1 - you need to stop eating red meat and cut down on the steroids or 2 - you are using them wrongly or finally 3 - you need more appropriate tools [and no I don't care what tool catalogue they came from or if they cost £100 each].
A very old [and skilled] friend told me "your tools are your friends, use them well and won't let you down, use them like an animal and they will bite back".


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Jan 2013)

They should never have let him leave the store with the bike if they knew something was faulty and this stripped or cross threaded.


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 Jan 2013)

[quote="CopperCyclist, post: 2248145, member: 17626



I suggested it needs to go back for the two threading faults, but he wants to take it to a proper LBS first and pay them to set it up instead.

[/quote]

I once bought online and collected (it was a Trek) a bike from Evans that had clearly had no PDI.

The shop was 40 miles away.

They were happy for me to pay my excellent LBS to PDI it and sent me a cheque the next day and also a fairly generous voucher.

Your pal might find Halfords similarly inclined.

PS. I was polite when I rang Evans and that might have oiled the wheels a little. 

PPS. Despite their kindness, i vowed never to use them again as the bike really was just thrown together and if that can happen once it can happen again.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> Number 2, they did not use a torque wrench then.


 
I've seen a 'mechanic' get out a bloody big bar and socket to tighten bolts on a 'kids' bike, rather than actually look for the clicking noise. I very nearly told him he shouldn't be putting that much force into the bolts. Hence I was rather glad I signed the 'disclaimer' and took my sons bike away in the box, un-opened. Did the same with my daughters too.


----------



## Cubist (11 Jan 2013)

My worry is that the stripped threads need replacing, not setting up. If an lbs does work on the bike Halfords may wriggle out of their obligation to sort it out.


----------



## screenman (11 Jan 2013)

I have worked at 3 garages today, none of the air tools had calibrated torque settings on. All of the mechanics I worked alongside today used torque wrenches.

It is not about being tight enough only, being too tight can be as much as a problem as too loose.

This may or may not be so detrimental on an E93A engine. Long time since I worked on one.


----------



## Banjo (11 Jan 2013)

I think that wherever you buy a bike its a lottery how proficient the guy that assembles it will be.

I watched my new bike being PDI /safety checked at Evans Cardiff Store. The process took well over an hour,the mechanic methodically checked everything and used a torque wrench where appropriate. Have to say I didnt watch it all as I slipped out for a coffee but the bike was running perfectly when I rode off later.


----------



## Paddygt (11 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> I'd have made the offender undo the bolt with his teeth, refit it correctly, and tighten it with his buttocks.


I would pay to watch that!!!!!!!


----------



## akb (11 Jan 2013)

Not doubting that Halfords are planks, but did he/you not check it before taking out for a ride?


----------



## mark st1 (11 Jan 2013)

I had the same grief with Helfrauds on my Boardman Road Race front mech band on bolt wasnt tightened and undid mid ride,took it back and i bike disappeared in to "the workshop" and was duly returned with an apology so i was quite pleased. However on the next ride cresting a hill the whole front mech went bang and throw the chain in between the frame and small cog chucking me off to boot. The bolt that holds the front mech had just snapped in half so god knows what they had tightened it up with ?

I sent off a snotty e-mail (got swmbo to write it as she leaves out the f'in and jeffin). Was given a free upgrade to the next bike up an apology from head office and a voucher to spend on accessories.

I like Boardman bikes however as stated on here taking it to a proper lbs to be set up is an absolute must !


----------



## CopperCyclist (11 Jan 2013)

akb said:


> Not doubting that Halfords are planks, but did he/you not check it before taking out for a ride?



No he didn't - like I said I think he was too excited about the new bike to do the right thing. Like many who buy from Halfords, he's new to this and probably wouldn't know a badly set up bike yet.

When he was in work, I showed him how to adjust the brakes, but there's little I could do for him with the stem and front mudguard issues, other than suggest it needs to go back.


----------



## Mapster5 (11 Jan 2013)

I got my boardman from halfords took it back for 2 free services and one payed and not a problem at all think people seem to tag halfords with a generic useless tag without the full story some places such as my local one employ people who are actually into bikes some aren't


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2013)

Mapster5 said:


> I got my boardman from halfords took it back for 2 free services and one payed and not a problem at all think people seem to tag halfords with a generic useless tag without the full story some places such as my local one employ people who are actually into bikes some aren't


 
They should have the same high standards across all branches, but they don't.


----------



## Mapster5 (11 Jan 2013)

Are all independent cycle shops perfect


----------



## Paddygt (11 Jan 2013)

To be honest, I would not know if what they sold me would be right for me. Like many others, I trust them to be fair and honest but I know that is being a tad naive to say the least. All I would do is check the wheel nuts were tight, I honestly would not know what to do other than that. As for fit and size, I just find this so bewildering there seems to be so much contradictory (to me) information about sizing. I am about 5' 10" with an inside leg of 29 inch but I have seen sizing charts that say I need anything between a 15" fame to a 20". They could sell me anything and I would have no idea.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2013)

Mapster5 said:


> Are all independent cycle shops perfect


 
No, but all independent bike shops are independent, so standards vary. I'd like to think a chain store would have the same (or similar) standards throughout their branches.

Ultimately, Copper Cyclist's pal left a Halford's store with a bicycle that was dangerously faulty.

The fact that you got good service at your local branch would mean very little to him if his stem came off on a fast descent.


----------



## Mapster5 (11 Jan 2013)

Surely if it was that bad a blind dog would see it wasn't fit to leave the shop though then if you've left the shop you've got a problem with proving who did the damage haven't you?


----------



## DooDah (11 Jan 2013)

If you like Boardman bikes, why not go to France on holiday, buy one from Wiggle shipped to your holiday destination (for about 200 pounds less than Halfords), then you will be fine. I live in France and did just that last May, paid 580 euros delivered for a brand new Boardman Race. Delighted with it and the service, apart from a seatpost bolt was threaded, but they sent out a new one and a 25 euro voucher for my trouble.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2013)

Mapster5 said:


> Surely if it was that bad a blind dog would see it wasn't fit to leave the shop though then if you've left the shop you've got a problem with proving who did the damage haven't you?


 
Ha! Which branch of Halfords do you work at?


----------



## Mapster5 (11 Jan 2013)

Been as I've been an electrician for 20 years I don't work at any branch of halfords maybe if you worked at yours the standard would be through the roof?


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2013)

Mapster5 said:


> Been as I've been an electrician for 20 years I don't work at any branch of halfords maybe if you worked at yours the standard would be through the roof?


 
No, it wouldn't. I'm not very good at setting-up bikes, but then I don't claim to be. Halford's do, and they frequently fall short.


----------



## Mapster5 (11 Jan 2013)

I see you comment on people's posts when they have bike problems though don't you?


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2013)

Mapster5 said:


> I see you comment on people's posts when they have bike problems though don't you?


 
It depends. If it's something I can help with, or something I've had a similar experience with, then yes. If it isn't, then no. I'm still not sure what this has to do with Copper Cyclist's mate being given his new bicycle in a dangerous state.


----------



## Mapster5 (11 Jan 2013)

Nothing on this post has helped him sort out the issue he shouldn't of left the store


----------



## Mugshot (11 Jan 2013)

I'm sure there are Halfords branches which are excellent, unfortunately there appear to be many that aren't. A few years ago now when I wanted to get back on a bike I thought I'd have a look around and Halfords seemed an obvious place to look, I had a chat to one chaps who suggested I stand over one of the bikes on display, when I politely explained that my gentlemans parts were resting either side of the top tube he told me this was just right and clearly the correct frame size for me. I made my excuses and left. When I decided to upgrade I was very very tempted by a Boardman but my impression of Halfords customer service and after sales meant I spent my money elsewhere. 
Hip Priest is right, if you're going to suggest your compny knows bikes it's best to make sure your staff do too, all of them. (Well the bike assistants at least)


----------



## Herzog (11 Jan 2013)

Mugshot said:


> I'm sure there are Halfords branches which are excellent, unfortunately there appear to be many that aren't. A few years ago now when I wanted to get back on a bike I thought I'd have a look around and Halfords seemed an obvious place to look, I had a chat to one chaps who suggested I stand over one of the bikes on display, when I politely explained that my gentlemans parts were resting either side of the top tube he told me this was just right and clearly the correct frame size for me. I made my excuses and left. When I decided to upgrade I was very very tempted by a Boardman but my impression of Halfords customer service and after sales meant I spent my money elsewhere.
> Hip Priest is right, if you're going to suggest your compny knows bikes it's best to make sure your staff do too, all of them. (Well the bike assistants at least)


 
Best thing to do is buy (i.e., an excellent value Boardman), ask for it still in the box, then assemble it at home (or take it to a quality LBS).


----------



## DooDah (11 Jan 2013)

> I had a chat to one chaps who suggested I stand over one of the bikes on display, when I politely explained that my gentlemans parts were resting either side of the top tube he told me this was just right and clearly the correct frame size for me. I made my excuses and left. When I decided to upgrade I was very very tempted by a Boardman but my impression of Halfords customer service and after sales meant I spent my money elsewhere.


 
Why would you just make excuses and leave rather than putting him right. If people don't do this then the staff will be let off the hook. It also seems bizarre to me, that if you know about bikes and setup, you would not consider a Boardman and set it up yourself.


----------



## lulubel (11 Jan 2013)

DooDah said:


> Why would you just make excuses and leave rather than putting him right. If people don't do this then the staff will be let off the hook. It also seems bizarre to me, that if you know about bikes and setup, you would not consider a Boardman and set it up yourself.


 
Maybe because it isn't his responsibility to educate Halford's employees on how to do their jobs properly.

I would buy a Boardman, but like most here, I wouldn't trust Halford's to assemble it, not because I know for certain they'll do a bad job, but because there's a good chance they will, and it's easier to assemble a bike properly from scratch than to sort out someone else's mess.


----------



## DooDah (11 Jan 2013)

> Maybe because it isn't his responsibility to educate Halford's employees on how to do their jobs properly.
> 
> I would buy a Boardman, but like most here, I wouldn't trust Halford's to assemble it, not because I know for certain they'll do a bad job, but because there's a good chance they will, and it's easier to assemble a bike properly from scratch than to sort out someone else's mess.


 
I have never said that it is his responsibility, but I am sure most people would have put the member of staff in his place if they know about bike sizing and setup.

The second point is exactly what I said.


----------



## DooDah (11 Jan 2013)

I forgot to say, Lulubel, as you are in Spain, you can buy Boardman bikes direct from Wiggle at a fraction of the cost of Halfords, including delivery.


----------



## lulubel (11 Jan 2013)

Yes, I know that. But I'm not actually looking for a new bike at the moment.


----------



## Mugshot (11 Jan 2013)

You're spot on about the buying the Boardman and setting it up myself and whilst I'm delighted with what I have I do still get a twinge of regret I didn't get the Boardman. But, I didnt trust their after sales. At the time, it may be the same now I don't know, but they were sold through the ex bike hut branches, I didnt fancy a 120 mile round trip if I had a problem which I was pretty sure my local branch would palm me off with. I could smell hassle.
As for the stand over I did tell the assistant, I had a conversation to the effect of;
"My bits are on the top tube, that's not right"
"Yeah, that's just right for you that is."
"No, I should have at least some clearance. "
"No, it's fine like that."
I made my excuses and left. As lulubel said it's not my responsibility to train Halfords staff and I suspect I could have had the same conversation for the next hour.
I'm not keen on criticising for the sake of it and I hope I'm not coming across that way but I think Halfords could make a positive difference to cycling as a whole in the UK if they just sorted themselves out and gave their staff the training they deserve.


----------



## DooDah (11 Jan 2013)

OK, fair enough, I guess you did put him right with those comments, but I suppose some people will not be told. He sounds like a jobsworth know it all , that actually knows nothing. I agree with what you have said about Halfords, and I am surprised Boardman are till associated with them. It is a shame that they don't let Wiggle sell them in the UK as well.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Jan 2013)

DooDah said:


> OK, fair enough, I guess you did put him right with those comments, but I suppose some people will not be told. He sounds like a jobsworth know it all , that actually knows nothing. I agree with what you have said about Halfords, and I am surprised Boardman are till associated with them. It is a shame that they don't let Wiggle sell them in the UK as well.


 
I read somewhere that Boardman's deal with Halford's will soon end, and that Halford's will stock some of the entry-level Specialized range instead. It'd certainly do Boardman's cred no harm to split with Halford's, but I'm not sure what it'll do to their sales.


----------



## Mugshot (11 Jan 2013)

It is indeed, I have since found out that my lbs has some very hush hush way of getting them, shame I didn't know him better when I was upgrading.


----------



## Mugshot (11 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I read somewhere that Boardman's deal with Halford's will soon end, and that Halford's will stock some of the entry-level Specialized range instead. It'd certainly do Boardman's cred no harm to split with Halford's, but I'm not sure what it'll do to their sales.


Depending on who they end up with I'd say it could send them through the roof.


----------



## JoeyB (11 Jan 2013)

Mapster5 said:


> Are all independent cycle shops perfect


Whats that got to do with the price of fish???

They are independant!


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Jan 2013)

Mugshot said:


> You're spot on about the buying the Boardman and setting it up myself and whilst I'm delighted with what I have I do still get a twinge of regret I didn't get the Boardman. But, I didnt trust their after sales. At the time, it may be the same now I don't know, but they were sold through the ex bike hut branches, I didnt fancy a 120 mile round trip if I had a problem which I was pretty sure my local branch would palm me off with. I could smell hassle.
> As for the stand over I did tell the assistant, I had a conversation to the effect of;
> "My bits are on the top tube, that's not right"
> "Yeah, that's just right for you that is."
> ...


Had a similar experience with a salesman concerning slick tyres (road bike) - he insisted tread was important for grip (not Halfords) ended up in a stand up row - should have just walked away, not tried to educate the oaf.


----------



## Eribiste (12 Jan 2013)

DooDah said:


> If you like Boardman bikes, why not go to France on holiday, buy one from Wiggle shipped to your holiday destination (for about 200 pounds less than Halfords), then you will be fine. I live in France and did just that last May, paid 580 euros delivered for a brand new Boardman Race. Delighted with it and the service, apart from a seatpost bolt was threaded, but they sent out a new one and a 25 euro voucher for my trouble.


Wish I'd thought of this before I bought mine.

What did you do about getting it changed from left hand drive to right?


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Jan 2013)

DooDah said:


> OK, fair enough, I guess you did put him right with those comments, but I suppose some people will not be told. He sounds like a jobsworth know it all , that actually knows nothing. I agree with what you have said about Halfords, and I am surprised Boardman are till associated with them. It is a shame that they don't let Wiggle sell them in the UK as well.


 
You should never buy bikes in France. In the UK we have rounder wheels.


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2013)

French bikes reek of garlic.


----------



## Mugshot (12 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> You should never buy bikes in France. In the UK we have rounder wheels.


About thirty years ago I bought a bike in France on a family holiday, much cheaper than in the UK. It was a Peugeot, it was off white with a faintly metallic look, chrome forks and 12 gears. It also had a helicomatic cassette which was just the coolest thing ever. My LBS was a Peugeot dealer and I took it to show him, he'd never seen the like of it which filled me with pride. I loved everything about it, I'd love to know how many thousands of miles I clocked up on it. About 6 or 7 years later it was stolen, I still miss it


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Jan 2013)

French bikes are cool really, I was just making a funny about their olympic excuses!


----------



## Mugshot (12 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> French bikes are cool really, I was just making a funny about their olympic excuses!


Oh I know, I wasn't trying to defend them, they don't need that


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Jan 2013)

I've got a Peugeot clubman in the garage. I took it off my father-in-law to 'do up' but it's beyond help. I'd have to throw tons of cash at it to get it up and running again. Which is a shame, as I was fancying doing a few summer commutes looking cool.


----------



## Mugshot (12 Jan 2013)

I'm having a look to see if I can find any pics of mine on line, I know I don't have any, it would appear the helicomatic cassette is quite rare now.


----------



## subaqua (12 Jan 2013)

Eribiste said:


> Wish I'd thought of this before I bought mine.
> 
> *What did you do about getting it changed from left hand drive to right*?


 swap the brake levers over - the UK has a requirement for the way they are set up - not that i am a saddo that knows this of course


----------



## scotbiker (12 Jan 2013)

My Boardman CX disc brakes weren't setup properly when I first got it and they couldn't fix them. I took it to my LBS - Richards cycles in Perth (awesome service) and they set everything up a treat. Later on, discovered the BB30 bottom bracket had been installed with no grease from the factory, so back it went to Halfords to get fixed a few weeks later. Took them 3 weeks to sort it cos they didn't have a BB30 BB removal tool apparently and had to order one in. They damaged my carbon seatpost while BB was getting fixed, so made them pay for a new one.

Bottom line, if you have to get a bike from them, ask for it to be delivered in the box and for them NOT to touch it. Take it to a LBS for a proper setup. You'll save yourself so much hassle...


----------



## DooDah (12 Jan 2013)

> swap the brake levers over - the UK has a requirement for the way they are set up - not that i am a saddo that knows this of course


 
Thats funny, I wondered why Wiggle asked me which way round I wanted them before delivery.


----------



## Mallory (13 Jan 2013)

LOL

My front wheel on my Boardman was so out of true my LBS couldn't believe it was from a new bike.

Also the front derailed was not exactly quiet. I could only use 3 gears without the chain rubbing against the damn thing. Mind you the sram Microsoft derailed is not as forgiving as my Ultegra!!!


----------



## Chriswas (15 Jan 2013)

Crikey, reading the OP has got me panicking!

I bought a bike from Halfords a few weeks ago, i'd better check everything is bolted on before my next ride.!


----------



## screenman (15 Jan 2013)

Popped into one yesterday for a aerosol paint, all the expensive bikes on the racks had the gears set largest to smallest. Muppets.


----------



## 4F (15 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> swap the brake levers over - the UK has a requirement for the way they are set up - not that i am a saddo that knows this of course


 
Why not just cross over your arms on the bars, far less faff


----------



## Robeh (16 Jan 2013)

> Not a great advert for Halfords all round.


You Pay Peanuts You Get Monkeys


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> You should never buy bikes in France. In the UK we have rounder wheels.


 
A lot of wheels are made in France - Rigida, Mavic ........... need I go on?


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> A lot of wheels are made in France - Rigida, Mavic ........... need I go on?



Yes, and I was of course being deadly serious.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

scotbiker said:


> My Boardman CX disc brakes weren't setup properly when I first got it and they couldn't fix them. I took it to my LBS - Richards cycles in Perth (awesome service) and they set everything up a treat. Later on, discovered the BB30 bottom bracket had been installed with no grease from the factory, so back it went to Halfords to get fixed a few weeks later. Took them 3 weeks to sort it cos they didn't have a BB30 BB removal tool apparently and had to order one in. They damaged my carbon seatpost while BB was getting fixed, so made them pay for a new one.
> 
> Bottom line, if you have to get a bike from them, ask for it to be delivered in the box and for them NOT to touch it. Take it to a LBS for a proper setup. You'll save yourself so much hassle...


 
There is another alternative. Set up your bike yourself. It's not exactly hard. AFAIAA the bikes are pretty much assembled in factory. Out of the box all you have to do is turn the handle bars, put the wheels on, adjust the brakes and gears, fit pedals, anti-seize paste on the seat post, saddle on, pump up tyres and you are riding. Piece of cake. What is hard about this? If you want to take the BB out to grease it then you can by all means but you'll have to take the chain set off first.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Yes, and I was of course being deadly serious.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> A lot of wheels are made in France - Rigida, Mavic ........... need I go on?


Or not made in France, as the case may be these days.


----------



## CopperCyclist (16 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> A lot of wheels are made in France - Rigida, Mavic ........... need I go on?



'Twas a reference to the excuses some French athletes made for losing to the UK in cycling. 

If you got the joke it was very funny - brought a smile to my face anyway!


----------



## CopperCyclist (16 Jan 2013)

After a visit to his LBS, and 30 quid later , mate now has his bike setup up for him and fixed. Nearly everything that could be adjusted needed to be, and they swooped the broken stem for one 20mm shorter too. 

They said it was the worst set up bike they'd ever seen apparently. My favourite quoted exchange was:

LBS: "The only thing they got right for you was the frame size - literally."
Mate: "They told me to get the next size up. I got this size as it was in stick and felt fine to me."

We've suggested he write to Halfords and complain.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> After a visit to his LBS, and 30 quid later , mate now has his bike setup up for him and fixed. Nearly everything that could be adjusted needed to be, and they swooped the broken stem for one 20mm shorter too.
> 
> They said it was the worst set up bike they'd ever seen apparently. My favourite quoted exchange was:
> 
> ...


 
Do you think the people who deal with complaints at Halfords are any better trained or of better quality than their colleagues in the bike department?


----------



## CopperCyclist (16 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Do you think the people who deal with complaints at Halfords are any better trained or of better quality than their colleagues in the bike department?



Yes!

I suspect that like most larger companies trying to enclose more than one speciality, their customer service is likely to far surpass their mechanical skills. 

I suspect it's far easier to placate the occasional customer with a few vouchers, than it would be to pay for a true bike mechanic to work full time at every store they have.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2013)

My previous Carerra had a terrible Problem with pain quality. The lightest impact was chipping it off like you wouldn't believe. I went to the store to bitch but made no headway, so I wrote to their customer services... who advised me to take it to the store. I have up and had it powder coated.


----------



## Electric_Andy (16 Jan 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> No he didn't - like I said I think he was too excited about the new bike to do the right thing. Like many who buy from Halfords, he's new to this and probably wouldn't know a badly set up bike yet.
> 
> When he was in work, I showed him how to adjust the brakes, but there's little I could do for him with the stem and front mudguard issues, other than suggest it needs to go back.


 
This is the point - if you are paying for an assembled bike then it shouldn't need checking. Lots of new riders buy from Halfords and would assume that the employees know what they are doing. If he'd taken it at 40mph down a hill and the handlebars folded, they'd be in big doo-doo. Besides, who checks their car over when it comes back from the garage "fully serviced"? Not many I'd say.


----------



## Psycolist (16 Jan 2013)

I may as well pop my two peneth worth. As I have posted before , the only time I enter Halfords is A) if I have no choice B) To take advantage of the untrained weekend/evening staff. A recent example, I visited my local branch on saturday evening to source a Topeak Redlite, my one fell apart when changing batteries and I know that my LBS dont stock them.. Upon seeing the price for a single rear light at £19, I turned to walk out in disgust but found myself facing thier "bargain bin". I spied a couple of saddles, marked up with a big red sticker at £2 ea, a handlebar bag also sporting a big red sticker for £2 and a waterproof saddle cover for £0.50 They will do for me I thought, and took them to the till. When the cashier had finished texting on her phone, she started to ring through the four items. Alas, one of the saddles, identical to the one she had already scanned, had no barcode. So, to my amusement, she called over the tannoy for a supervisor, who appeared, and having had the difficulty explained to him, did a bit of magic on the till and scanned the first saddle a second time, then, with a look that would have frozen water, stalked off down the shop again. My young lady then scanned the remaining two items and asked me for £5. Rather stunned, I looked at the till display to make sure I had heard her correctly. It also had the figure of £5 on the display, So Halfords till added up three lots of £2 and a £0.50p item to make a total of £5. I paid and was very awkward in asking for a carrier bag, then left the shop. On getting home and checking out my purchases I realised that the handlebar bag didnt come with the mounting bracket, oh well I thought, thats probably why it was cheap, anyway, the following lunchtime, Sunday, I returned to the shop to see if I could buy the bracket seperately. Blow me down with a feather, there was the very thing on the shelf marked up at £5.95, perfect I thought, still going to be a good deal, so off I went to the till. The supervisor that had sorted out the young lady the previous evening happened to be todays cashier. When my turn came I offered up my item, having a £10 note and a pound coin ready so that my change would be a note instead of a load of coin. "Thats a pound please guv" he said "pardon ?? " I said quizickly "Thats a pound please" he said again. So I passed over my pound , but I didnt ask for a carrier this time. I just made sure he gave me a reciept, in case it was the wrong one you understand. " Cheers" I said and left the shop with a broad grin. With staff and systems operating on this level of efficiency, you will understand my first sentences of this post and why I would never let Halfords anywhere near my bike.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2013)

Years back I bought a tool chest from Hellfrauds. It should have been £100, but was 50% off because it was an ex display model.

I couldn't believe it when the dozy mare on the till had to use a calculator to work out 50% of £100.

I don't blame the staff themselves, not their fault they're thick. Pay peanuts as that's what you get.


----------



## markharry66 (17 Jan 2013)

If I want Beer I go to an off licence or a pub. If I want a holiday with to travel agent.
If I want newspapers I got to newsagent. If I want a bike go to halfrauds (s** off)


----------



## scotbiker (18 Jan 2013)

Crankarm said:


> There is another alternative. Set up your bike yourself. It's not exactly hard. AFAIAA the bikes are pretty much assembled in factory. Out of the box all you have to do is turn the handle bars, put the wheels on, adjust the brakes and gears, fit pedals, anti-seize paste on the seat post, saddle on, pump up tyres and you are riding. Piece of cake. What is hard about this? If you want to take the BB out to grease it then you can by all means but you'll have to take the chain set off first.


 
I'll ignore the implied insult in your 'It's not exactly hard' comment and say I have bugger all mechanical knowledge apart from the basics. If I buy something I expect it to work properly straight away, or am I being unreasonable? Do you fix everything non bike related you own? Why not, I'm sure it not that hard right?


----------



## davefb (18 Jan 2013)

CopperCyclist said:


> After a visit to his LBS, and 30 quid later , mate now has his bike setup up for him and fixed. Nearly everything that could be adjusted needed to be, and they swooped the broken stem for one 20mm shorter too.
> 
> They said it was the worst set up bike they'd ever seen apparently. My favourite quoted exchange was:
> 
> ...


well obviously, the bill goes to halfords.

it has to be said, if people don't complain, nothing will get done 


fwiw, i've had a few bits from my local and one of the guys knew what he was doing ( well he seemed to).. obviously the others didnt..


----------



## davefb (18 Jan 2013)

Drago said:


> Hellfrauds fitted a new DAB stereo and one of these wikki wikki amps to a friends sons car. It all stopped working one day, so being a radio amateur, complete with cardigan, I offered to use my awesome electronics prowess to manfully solve the problem.
> 
> I found the power to the amp was unfused and fed through the bulkhead without a grommet, ready to turn into a giant 1 bar electric heater and ignite the car. I found the DAB antenna simply shoved out of sight under the passenger seat rather than actually installed. Absolutely frightening standard of workmanship.
> 
> Ripped it all out, started again from scratch with decent wiring, soldered connectors, appropriate fuses and grommets.


amazing.
if you have wiring on the house done, you have to have someone who's an expert.. can any old muppet mess about with the car's electrics? That seems surprising in a way, since that 12v can make a right mess..


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Jan 2013)

Agreed - if you are spending almost £1000 on an assembled bike from a shop you are entitled to expect it to be spot on, perfectly set up and ready to go. If you assemble it yourself you should at least get a discount. If Halfords can't do it properly they should not be selling bikes. I suggest the bike in the OP with stripped threads is damaged and not fit for purpose, and should be replaced. Not being able to fit a front mudguard easily when required is going to be a real PITA. If I strip the thread myself so be it, but I would be peed off to receive the bike in that condition.


----------



## Andy_G (19 Jan 2013)

Looks like their on the administrators list next then.


----------

